# FLW Detroit Erie...get'em Victor and all!!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://flw.flwoutdoors.com/tournament.cfm?cid=1&t=results

Day1 and Vic is edging the lead just ounces in front of Coates. 

Several other locals and OGF'rs are in the hunt- 16lbs puts you outa the top50! But day2 will tell a tale...

Good luck to all!!! Nice weather too!!! Could see some serious weights finalize the gig!!!

Nip


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Heard a lot of guys went to St.Clair, was the lake rough today?


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

i had vic and coates 1 and 2 on my fantasy team hopefully I'll do good this round


----------



## LimaRanger488VS (Jan 16, 2008)

Jared Rhode in 28th place, he is a OGF member that has posted on here many times. I've seen him at BFLs and the kids knows his stuff!!!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Luck all!

It should be a good day two.


Yes Jared is a heck of a fisherman!! 

Good Luck Jared!! Go get on Day Two!!!

:B


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Keep it up Vic!!! Good going bud we are all rooting for you. Stay in the lead and bring this baby home!!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Go get'em Vic!!!! Got the news Last nite...


Frank


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Come on Vic'!!!!

Weights zeroed for days 3&4 and now my little Italian friend sits less than one pound from winning the ENTIRE gig!!!! A tour LEVEL big $$$ event!!!

He knows how to do it...now GET'EM!!!!!!!!!

nip


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Go vic!!!!!


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Looks like his humanitarian side may have cost him, losing by just 3 oz. , but I'm sure he wouldn't have had it any other way, he's a great guy that did the right thing.


----------

